# im looking for a licensed roofer to partner with



## mrwigglezdj (May 11, 2008)

well i am looking for a licensed roofer to partner with to do roofs from repairs (simple tabs to simple ridge vents) to complete re-roofs. 
the person i am looking for has to have a license insurance sign a contractor agreement w9 and all the good stuff you have to do already nothing being done shady or against the law. on the books and by the books work. 
the work being performed is residential but is not for home owners its for the banks and other sources. i have had to pass up 7 roofs in the past 4 weeks due to not having a license to do the roof. 

catch is the work is performed on bid form and is paid on 30 day terms with a 5% early disbursement fee after brokers approve payment) 

i would would need the person to be able to get me a bid for each job within 24 hours of receiving the address and the rate that my understating is per sq is 120-165 per sq that the banks are approving heard one roofer say he got 250 but he also said he had them hung with the job (but you have to keep in mind the bank has other people looking to do the work so the lower the cost the better chance there is we get the work.)plus applicable sheeting replacement ect.

the banks act like they know what it cost to do the job which sometimes cut into the bottom line then there are many times they dont care what is charged and dont beat the bid up and just approve what was bid out.
ive been doing work for them since aug, and its been a very good year so far and if i can partner with a roofer it will only get better 

i know this is all scrambled up but thats how i was able to get it out of my head...ive been at class all day getting my certificate of lead renovator from epa in jacksonville and just made it back to milton and was in a long talk with my contact about the roofing and need to get something going asap


----------



## ?MEGA (Jan 31, 2009)

mrwigglezdj said:


> well i am looking for a licensed roofer to partner with to do roofs from repairs (simple tabs to simple ridge vents) to complete re-roofs.
> the person i am looking for has to have a license insurance sign a contractor agreement w9 and all the good stuff you have to do already nothing being done shady or against the law. on the books and by the books work.
> the work being performed is residential but is not for home owners its for the banks and other sources. i have had to pass up 7 roofs in the past 4 weeks due to not having a license to do the roof.
> 
> ...


i know a great person that you could call on for this. his name is jim- cell is 346.1240 i know he could get to them in the necessary time frame, always does for my stuff. good guy, tell him drew gave you the number. 


or you could ask the roofer  on here, he knows somebody with a license


----------



## mrwigglezdj (May 11, 2008)

thanks omega i gave jim a call and left him a message, ill waint and see what i can get going sure is a good chance to get plenty of work thats for sure


----------



## ?MEGA (Jan 31, 2009)

right on!


----------



## ?MEGA (Jan 31, 2009)

glad jim worked out for you


----------

